# Free Mystery BOM



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I know many of you like to do mystery quilts and some like to do BOM's. What is even better is when you combine the two and it is free! :rock: :clap:

Turning Twenty is having their first FREE Mystery BOM. Register now, it starts July 1st.

I don't know if I'll participate, but downloading the patterns doesn't cost anything and I can piece it later when I have more time.

It sounds like the blocks are going to be stars.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. I signed up.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Please keep us updated when you get started. I love to see what people are working on even if progress is slow.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've found another mystery BOM, Midnight Mystery Quilt. It started in June 2015 and ends March 2016. 

Have fun!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you. If you scroll down towards the bottom of the page, they have all the steps still listed for last year's Mystery. I skipped down to the reveal and liked what I saw, so will copy off the instructions for that one as well. 

I signed up for the turning twenty mystery BOM, but their steps are only up for 24 hours, so I missed a couple. But there are so many others out there, it wasn't a big loss.

Judy on the Quilting Board will be starting her mystery train ride this Saturday. When she posts the beginning link, I'll copy it here in this thread. I always enjoy Judy's mysteries.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

That Foothills quilt is really pretty, but of course it is the colorful fabrics that make it so nice. I'm trying to get more brighter colors in my stash but I have so much older fabric that I feel guilty buying newer fabrics.

I haven't sewn any of the Turning Twenty blocks yet. I'm going to wait until I have the first 6 block patterns then sew those and then wait until the last 6 blocks are released. This way I dont' have to get those fabrics in and out so much.

I download and save a lot more patterns than I piece but, hey, they're free!

I'd love to see what you are working on now.


----------

